# Caller ID



## taussery (Feb 21, 2006)

I cannot understand why Caller ID is not included on the new TiVo Series2 products. I cannot imagine that this feature would cost TiVo any money to implement. Unless the modems currently in use are not CallerID capable, but from what I read, they are.

Additionally, there seems to be a "hack" predominatley displayed on the web, and these forums. Does TiVo actually "WANT" us to hack these boxes? I would think not.

The YAC software that I could run on my home network is a viable solution, but the listener needs to be installed on the TiVo box. Which means, hack-it ... but I don't think this is even possible on the Series2 boxes.

A simple choice in the "Settings Menu" to enable the YAC client would be wonderful! It could probably be done with a simple upgrade. This would also negate the requirement for a different modem in the TiVo if it doesn't support CallerID.

Would it be possible to add this feature? I am SURE there are scores of users that would want it!!!!!

Otherwise, I like the product. I really do not desire to "hack" the machine. But I would like this additional feature.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

They don't particularitly want you to hack the box, but they do tolerate most hacks.

The modem chipsets themselves may be capable of CID, but some components are I think omitted, so and on-box software that handles CID would likely not work.


----------



## mpacker99 (Feb 13, 2005)

taussery said:


> I cannot understand why Caller ID is not included on the new TiVo Series2 products.


maybe b/c there are less and less people with land lines? we haven't had one for 4 years and will never have one again (hopefully)


----------



## TheDarkerSide (Mar 2, 2006)

Perhaps it's a royalty issue for TIVO???


----------



## tedbill (Feb 12, 2002)

I'd like to see this feature added.


----------



## wolflord11 (Jan 17, 2007)

I too agree with tedbill and taussery, I would like to see this feature added.


----------



## filburt1 (Apr 23, 2005)

http://ncid.sourceforge.net/ .It's open-source, and I use it on my Linux server as well very easily, so it's trivial to implement provided the modem built into the TiVo supports CID (which obviously it does).

It's more a question of what TiVo should expect to gain by offering the feature. Nobody would be compelled to buy a TiVo DVR with CID being a major feature, so quick and easy to implement means nothing.


----------

